# SET (M) Final Checklist



## hotsthunk (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,

Some feedback on my final documentation for ILR (PEO aptt) would be appreciated. 

1st FLR(M) – 29/07/2013 onwards
2nd FLR(M) – 11/01/2016 onwards

ILR Appt – 12/07/2018

SET (M) Checklist:

a) Introduction & Identity/Accommodation

Appointment booking confirmation print out
Payment confirmation print out
Application Form (SET M) (not stapled)
Marriage Certificate + Photocopy
KOLL - 
1. LITUK Test certificate​2. Degree taught in UK + Photocopy​Applicant’s Current Passport + Photocopy
Applicant Previous Passport (Cancelled)
Applicant current biometric resident card + Photocopy
Sponsor’s Passport + Photocopy
Sponsor’s Birth Certificate + Photocopy
Daughter’s passport (British) + Photocopy
Daughter’s Birth Certificate + Photocopy
Letters addressed to my daughter – GP registration, hospital apt and Child benefit confirmation. 
*None in last 3 months as she is only 8 months (hope that would be sufficient?)*​Passport Photos for Applicant (2) – Full name on back
Passport Photo of Sponsor (1) – Full name on back

Joint tenancy agreement (Apr 2013 – Oct 2013)(not required, but if needed)
Land registry – official copy of register of title (Nov 2013 onwards) + Photocopy


b) Financials (Category A)

Letter from employer confirming employment details 
*Is Letter from employer confirming the authenticity of the payslips required?* My payslips are print outs from our online payroll system.
Employer Contract + Offer letter
Applicant’s Payslips – 6 months
Applicant’s Banks Statements - Corresponding 6 months
Applicant’s P60 & P45s – last 5 years (not required, but if needed)


c) Correspondence

Joint Water bill (Feb 2016)
Joint Gas/Electricity statement (Aug 2016)
Joint Annual Mortgage statement (Jan 2017)
Joint Saver Account statement (Apr 2017)
Joint Gas Statement – different supplier (Nov 2017)
Joint Council Tax (March 2018)
Joint Gas/Electricity statement – different supplier (June 2018)


d) ‘If needed’ category – additional documentation.

Additional correspondence/cohabitation evidence (2013 – current):
Joint Council Tax bills
Joint Annual Mortgage Statements
Joint Water Bills
Joint Saving Account Statements
Joint Utility bills (various suppliers)​
Additional individual correspondence (2013 – current)
Applicant & Spouse bank statements (2013 – current)
Spouse 12 months payslips
Spouse corresponding 12 months bank statements
Spouse Employment contract
Spouse P60s & P45s



Would I need to provide photocopy of each of that above? I have photocopied the important ones so far.

Do our bank statements need to be within 28 days of PEO appointment? 
My latest statement – 11th June (relying for financial requirement)
Spouse latest statement – 7th June (attaching just in case required)
Joint latest statement - 25th April (using as correspondence proof)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hotsthunk (Mar 26, 2013)

Any feedback/improvements would be appreciated?


----------



## hotsthunk (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks to all the help and the amazing response to this post, my visa application was successful.


----------



## anglo1558 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi hotsthunk - congratulations on your SET (M) being granted! Looks like we're basically on the same timeline, haha - my appointment is on 23 July. I'm presuming then, that everything you listed above was sufficient for approval? Thanks for posting your list! Very helpful.


----------



## hotsthunk (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey, yes thanks. More than sufficient. All went swimmingly.

The 'if needed' category wasn't required. The lady booking me asked to keep those with myself and the caseworker would ask them if feel the need. Never did.

And yes all bank statements were within 28 days of appointment and lack of correspondence docs for my daughter didn't make any difference.

All the best for your application. If you have any last minute questions, I'll try and help as much as I can, based on my experience.


----------



## Alamx (Mar 28, 2015)

Congrats ! I have my ilr on Sept and I'm filling application now, please help me with my questions


----------



## anglo1558 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you so much! Very helpful - thanks for sending along. I may take you up on that offer as I finish off my documents this week! Can't believe how nervous I still get, even having done it a number of times before...fingers crossed for us next Monday, please!  Thanks again.


----------



## hotsthunk (Mar 26, 2013)

anglo1558 said:


> Thank you so much! Very helpful - thanks for sending along. I may take you up on that offer as I finish off my documents this week! Can't believe how nervous I still get, even having done it a number of times before...fingers crossed for us next Monday, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As long as your documentation is strong (you'll know it deep down) you'll be fine. I had photocopies of each section, along with original. This was really helpful to them as the lady booking in appreciated it. 

Also, a pro tip - don't staple anything. Use paper clips at most to bunch documents.


----------



## bigben30 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey hotsthunk - would you be able to help out with another question please - in the final doc checklist section, in the "Evidence of continuous residence in the UK" field - what number did you put in it? The same as in "Correspondence to you and your partner" field? Or did you add anything else in addition to prove it? One would think the correspondence would be sufficient?


----------



## hotsthunk (Mar 26, 2013)

Correct - same as "Correspondence to you and your partner"


----------



## bigben30 (Jan 29, 2017)

hotsthunk said:


> Correct - same as "Correspondence to you and your partner"


Thank you hotsthunk, you're truly kind and helpful - may Karma be on your side!


----------



## hotsthunk (Mar 26, 2013)

Your welcome. Being through the whole process I can empathise with you. Silly questions start bothering without any reason. Reassurance does make a difference.


----------



## Alamx (Mar 28, 2015)

*Section 9.13*

Hello , I’m applying ilr 28 days before my 5th anniversary in to uk, in section 9.13 asks how long have u lived in uk, shall I write 4 years 11months or 5 years?


----------



## hotsthunk (Mar 26, 2013)

Alamx said:


> Hello , I’m applying ilr 28 days before my 5th anniversary in to uk, in section 9.13 asks how long have u lived in uk, shall I write 4 years 11months or 5 years?


Subtract when you first arrived in the UK from application/appointment date.

Use https://www.timeanddate.com/date/duration.html

Hope this helps


----------

